
The Placebo Effect, Digested - laurex
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2019/03/11/the-placebo-effect-digested-10-amazing-findings/
======
jbarberu
The podcast Skeptics with a K did an interesting series on the Placebo Effect.
It basically boils down to that it's a catch-all term for different types of
bias. It's strange that something with such flimsy evidence lives on so
strong, even in the Skeptical community.

~~~
aeternus
I'm not sure about that. Regression to the mean and confirmation bias explain
some of the placebo effect, but how do you explain pharmacological
conditioning?

There have also been numerous studies that control for biases like regression
to the mean by adding an additional control group that get neither the drug
nor the 'sugar pill'.. and show that the placebo effect is still strongly
present.

------
hyperpallium
A theory: bodily resources are allocated between different demands. If one
usage has a better utilization of that resource (sorta ROI), more is allocated
to it, to maximize utility obtained.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2019/03/the-
mysterio...](https://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2019/03/the-mysterious-
and-maddening-placebo-effect-what-we-know-and-dont-know-about-it/), which
points to this.

